# No spark



## Green420 (Jun 27, 2015)

Have a Honda rancher 420 2013 has no
Spark to the plug got fire to the coil but not
To the plug I've checked the fuses the voltage 
Reg. I got new coil but did no different it turns over 
Just want fire fuel pump comes on when you turn the key 
Like it suppose to just want fire up any help will help


----------

